

Customers are scared to buy online. What can convince them? Suggestions? - citadelgrad

We sell to consumers and I want a good script to explain &quot;how selling online is much more secure that purchasing in say Target or at a restaurant&quot;.<p>Here&#x27;s what I&#x27;ve got so far and would love suggestions.<p>&quot;You should not be afraid to buy from online merchants. Typically buying online is going to be very low risk. If you go to a restaurant and give your card to a waiter there is practically no protection because they physically have the card. They are able to capture your information in seconds with skimming devices. Conversely buying online is typically much more secure because your purchase is secured and encrypted at every step in the transaction. Employees of online merchants won&#x27;t have access to your credit card information and there are security procedures in place which makes it very difficult for an employee to steal your information.&quot;<p>While I recognize that there are a lot of assumptions this statement makes, the intended audience is a non-technical person who probably writes passwords on sticky notes. :)
======
tuber
I'd steer clear of discussing the ways things can go wrong. Instead, reassure
customers that your platform is trusted and secure. i.e., used by X, backed by
Y, and built upon Z.

------
memracom
Where on earth do you get the idea that people are scared to buy online? Are
you channeling 1999 again?

I still remember the first time I bought something online back in 1995 from a
small book publisher that specialized in books about UNIX tools. They accepted
my order on the web but asked me to send my credit card details separately by
fax fro security. It was O'Reilly books. Back then it was true that people
were afraid to buy online but it only took a few years to change that.

The biggest proof that people are NOT afraid to buy online is the size of the
Internet fraud industry. They can only steal from a very small percentage of
people so their business can only succeed if massive numbers of people are
buying online.

------
patmcc
I don't people are scared to buy online, for the most part. They'll give their
cc to amazon.com, or target.com, or walmart.com, or whoever. They're scared to
give their cc to a new and untrusted merchant online, and with good reason.
This is why paypal has the success they do - I don't have to trust you
anymore, I can trust them.

Guess what? There are online merchants that store credit card information in
plain text, have no access control, and any employee could walk off with them.
You have to convince customers you aren't one of the ones who does that.

------
jazzyjitesh
I request you to look at India's e-retailing industry. Most people don't have
CC and those who have are also not scared as there is three tier security
system in place. The online retailers are fighting with each other to provide
best services in terms of quality, cheaper price, speedy delivery and great
online shopping experience. Exchanges are also relatively hassle free which
are very important in clothing and other wearable items. It is just going
great!! Two websites if you want to explore further: 1\. www.flipkart.com 2\.
www.myntra.com Cheers!

~~~
avemuri
I'd look at the payment processors too. CitrusPay, PayU, CCAvenue, Zaakpay are
a few. The retailers themselves haven't really solved the problem to be
honest. Most transactions are done via cash on delivery - they've built cash
collection into their logistics.

------
gsharma
Unfortunately, not too many buyers read things long pieces of text.

Usually things like SSL (the lock in the browser from a user's perspective),
trusted seals from well known companies and logos from trusted brands (Visa,
Mastercard, etc.) makes users feel a lot more secure than the description or
details about the security.

Amazon's Sign In button has text "Sign in using our secure server." You might
want to look at some of the leading companies for best practices to create a
secure environment for the buyers.

------
rahimnathwani
What do you sell? To whom? Where (which country)?

Middle-income people in the USA aren't afraid to buy commodity items online,
from either large, established retailers, or from mom'n'pop shops operating
through other platforms (Amazon, eBay).

If we understood more about your business, it would be easier for us to
empathise with your customers regarding their fear of buying online.

------
ohsnap
In my experience - visible refund policies,SSL badges and a phone number are
the best things that help concerned customers. I'd suggest something very
simple and to the point. e.g 'Concerned about purchasing online? Call us at
xxx-xxxx during business hours'

------
gesman
It's like saying: "You should not be afraid the enter this dark door to get a
free candy. Typically ..."

Better not to say anything and just sell great stuff...

